# Microonda Panasonic nn-sa768w se lo enciende y se apaga



## JOSE AGUIRRE G (Ene 18, 2016)

Micro honda panasonic inverter modelo nn-sa768w al momento de encenderlo se apaga cuales son los pasoa a seguir tengo conocimiento de electronica por favor ayuda ...


----------



## ibarra cpu (Ene 18, 2016)

Revisa los interruptores de las puertas, creo que son 3.
Después con una taza con agua adentro el micro desconectas el primario del trafo de alta y le metes 220v al trafo através de una térmica acorde a la capacidad, si funciona el problema esta en la placa y ya te ayudaran los otros compas.
Con las interruptores revisa que no estén negros, o sulfatados los contactos, de ser así limpialo con lija fina


----------



## djnanno (Ene 19, 2016)

Revisa el o los termostatos. la falla es constante? es decir, cada vez que lo enciendes se apaga? cuanto tiempo pasa? Puede ser que algun componente este recalentando. Puedes conectarlo sin la tapa y cuando se apaga, desconectas y buscas señales de calentamiento.


----------



## andresmillan01 (Mar 1, 2016)

Revisa los limitswitch de la puerta que son tres, siempre el mecanismo de cada limitswitch se vence por esta la puerta cerrada, lo que hace que internamente no actue y no cierre sus contactos.


----------

